# B14 Sr20de Ecu Pinout



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

Does anybody have the pinout for my 98 Nissan Sentra SE? I'm pretty sure it's the same for the 98+ SR20DE's. Let me know if anybody has it. My email is [email protected]. Help me out. Thanks. 

Wallace


----------

